
Why Vegetarians Are More Intelligent than Meat Eaters ~ Vegetarian - heelhook
http://veglov.blogspot.com/2011/03/why-vegetarians-are-more-intelligent.html
======
heelhook
The argument is pretty weak, we can extrapolate the argument to make the point
that people that stuck a fork in their forehead are smarter than the rest.

